# Ecaller season is off to a good start! 41 Tues & 60 Wed



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Monday(day 1 of conservation/ecaller season) the birds didn't want to play. The weather wasn't the best and the birds just didn't act the way we needed them to. Tuesday and Wednesday we got some wind and sun and the play button did its job. Ecaller season is always a gamble in our area and how long they'll stick around seems to differ from year to year. Sometimes they are gone by mid-Feb and other years they stay till early March. We'll chase them as long as they are around.

Our upcoming openings are Feb 5, 7-9, 13-18

$225 per person, 6ppl minimum to lock down a date. Lodging is available the nights before dates listed above.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We're not going to hunt the 5th(Mon) so that day is now unavailable. Still have other openings for those interested.


----------

